
STEM OPT Extension Revamp on Cards? - aniketsinghwar
https://www.perchingtree.com/24-months-stem-opt-repeal-trump/
======
MarkTim
OPT changes are possible but it will take a lot of time. Not gonna happen
anytime soon.

